# Sears screamer



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 18, 2019)

Been looking for one of these for a long , has good potential, needs a few things and good clean up and will be decent bike , thanks goes out to Jungle Terry on this one .


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 18, 2019)

Your welcome my friend . Hope we can find some correct parts for your new ride .


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 18, 2019)

That bike renders me speechless.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 26, 2019)

Cleaned it up a little and went with red line tires


----------

